# HEY Reelwoman!



## EZ ED (May 21, 2004)

My best friend, the love of my life. The woman who makes my drag SCREEM. Would you do me the honor of marrying me.

With all my love,

EZ ED


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

WOW A 2 COOL PROPOSAL..


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Hokey Smoke Bullwinkle. A proposal of marriage, right here on 2CoolFishing.com. Now I will be here the rest of the day, watching for the answer. Wish you luck on landing this one EZ ED.


----------



## Slimp (May 8, 2006)

NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

Good luck with this ... I wonder .. does she read this? sits back to watch.


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

He's safe, Kim hasn't been on here in like a year!!! 

J/K EZ, our best to you both!

Donna & Jeff


----------



## Mark454 (May 21, 2007)

Some one should make this a Sticky so she will be sure to see it!!


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

I have to say this a first on 2Cool.... Good luck Ed... Hope Kim replys soon.

I think this is worthy of a sticky for a day or two....


----------



## texxmark (Sep 8, 2004)

Get the "Kiss Cam" ready...Good Luck to both of you!


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Ed, Whatever the answer, may I congratulate you on manning up and asking the question. Much respect to you bro!


----------



## texacajun (May 2, 2005)

Awesome....now I can hear the song to Jeopardy playing awaiting the answer!!!!

Best of luck to both of you!

Mike


----------



## Chuck (May 21, 2004)

*You old romantic!*

That is just AWESOME!!! :dance:

I hope she says yes, Ez! She could do better....but she is probably used to you by this time! LOL.

I think I will stay close to this thread all day today...glad you didn't do this during flounder run time, you might have to wait a couple of weeks for a reply!

Congrats, my long haired, hippy friend....to both of you!! :fireworks


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

How freeking cool is this?


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

wow, and i thought i had seen just about everything on 2cool. this is great! you go, ez ed!!!!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

2cool!!! Good luck buddy!


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

Holy flatty batman! That is an interesting post. Good luck Ed. What are the chance or her logging on? Need Monty to make it a sticky or shall we ttt it until she does?!

Can I bring the cake?


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

FishinChick© said:


> Holy flatty batman! That is an interesting post. Good luck Ed. What are the chance or her logging on? Need Monty to make it a sticky or shall we ttt it until she does?!
> 
> Can I bring the cake?


I already stuck it....... DUH


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Good luck EZ ED. I hope that she says yes.


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

It wasn't a sticky when I wrote that tallboy. Leave me alone. I have a cake to bake!

I'm gonna make one for you too. It will be very special. :tongue:


Badhabit said:


> I already stuck it....... DUH


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

And the answer is????????? How you gonna get her to sign in on here? I haven't seen Kim around in ages......of course it ain't like it used to be around here where everyone knew everyone else.

Now, let me see, where did I put those pics from one of the warehouse gatherings? I know I have it around here somewhere.....lol.

Cool deal and congrats to an awesome couple! I wish you two the best.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Awesome! Goodluck!


----------



## coastalbend74 (Feb 20, 2008)

Very Brave!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

"tallboy" LOL


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Kim, we are waiting!

I'm already polishing my boots.
Mike


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

FishinChick© said:


> It wasn't a sticky when I wrote that tallboy. Leave me alone. I have a cake to bake!
> 
> I'm gonna make one for you too. It will be very special. :tongue:


I'm sorry sis, it slipped my mind that it would take ya 23 minutes to type a few sentences and attach a pic... :biggrin:

Oh Kim, the suspence is killin me.....


----------



## Bluffer (Feb 24, 2005)

She already run away?


----------



## coastalbend74 (Feb 20, 2008)

she's gotta be fishin'


----------



## Monarchy (Jun 3, 2004)

Way to go, you ******* Hippy! It's about time....

Everybody is waiting for the answer....when Kim gets back from offshore, I guess!


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

Talk about placing foot in mouth...HA!


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

LOLLLLLL OOPS, very nice and hope she takes this proposal well. Awesome!


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

No prob. It only took that long because I had to go get my beer goggles on to be able to be ready to read some of these posts.

Gotta get back to those cakes now. Carry on! :biggrin:



Badhabit said:


> I'm sorry sis, it slipped my mind that it would take ya 23 minutes to type a few sentences and attach a pic...
> 
> Oh Kim, the suspence is killin me.....


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Anxiously awaiting the answer.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Ya suppose she is still trying to make a decision?


----------



## WBHB (May 26, 2004)

ttt


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

Ed, you 'ol romantic you! I hope Kimmie is saying YES in person! :fireworks


----------



## GreatWhite4591 (Sep 7, 2005)

REELWOMAN!!!

Ya' got a bite!

You gonna set the hook?


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

GreatWhite4591 said:


> REELWOMAN!!!
> 
> Ya' got a bite!
> 
> You gonna set the hook?


As Kenny would say;........................"It's all about the ...............pause."  This is definitely a technique that should be added to Chickie's old list! Tick, tock, tick, tock..................................


----------



## Bayduck (May 22, 2004)

*Good Stuff !*

See you guyz next week.

WTG !


----------



## Reel Woman (May 21, 2004)

*EZED . . . .*

I love you and would be honored to be your wife! Yes!

Kim


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Congrats!!!!



























Reel Woman said:


> I love you and would be honored to be your wife! Yes!
> 
> Kim


----------



## Belinda (Jun 10, 2005)

CONGRATS!!!


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Reel Woman said:


> I love you and would be honored to be your wife! Yes!
> 
> Kim


WOW...that is fantastic...so how was the fishing??


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Reel Woman said:


> I love you and would be honored to be your wife! Yes!
> 
> Kim


 WooHoo







! Now THAT'S the stuff right there







! Congrats you two







! Guy


----------



## Aggie91 (Sep 26, 2005)

Congratulations!!! I am sure we all wish you guys all of the best in your life together!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Congratulations Kim and Ed! May the force be with you.


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

:fireworks :birthday2 :fireworks 


Wooohooo! She said YES! That is just way 2Cool.

Ed, Kim...we love ya both and couldn't be happier for you!

{{{Hugs to ya both!}}}


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Outstanding. Congratulations Kim and Ed.


----------



## TexasFlats (Mar 29, 2007)

Reel Woman said:


> I love you and would be honored to be your wife! Yes!
> 
> Kim


SWEET! The suspense has been killing us.

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

:birthday2 :birthday2 :birthday2


----------



## Wicked_Hook (May 14, 2008)

Congrats, I've only been a member for a week and already get to see the love.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Well, It is now official. On June 1, 2008, 8:37 PM CDT, Ed was landed and tagged with a Yes. It has now been recognized as the best thread ever on 2Cool. 

Congratulations to both of your.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Date....we need a DATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Congratulations to two of my favorite people. Y'all are a terrific couple and I can't wait. TOmorrow I'm buying my rice and takin' my suit to the cleaners!


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

Congratulations! to the both of you!


----------



## GreatWhite4591 (Sep 7, 2005)

GreatWhite4591 said:


> REELWOMAN!!!
> 
> Ya' got a bite!
> 
> You gonna set the hook?


*FISH - ON!!!*

CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## Hevy Dee (May 26, 2004)

*Congrats to you both*

Best wishes Ed and Kim. How long did y'all go steady .....lol, seems like at least a decade. - HD


----------



## CoolChange (May 21, 2004)

May I say that I just got of the phone with Legate and we are offering our musical talents au grautin(I think that means free in German). If you would like us to provide the music in any shape or form, we are so there!
I can't think of a more awesome thing than the two of you! Congratulations!


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

SHE Said YES!!!!!! Congratulations to you both! Happy happy happy day for sure!


----------



## Capt Black (May 21, 2004)

Congrats to two of 2Cool's finest. Luv y'all both. Later, Aubrey


----------



## kbc (Jul 10, 2006)

Congrats Guys!


----------



## EGT Limited (Jul 30, 2004)

Well I may not have seen it all, but this is different.
Now do all get invited to the wedding?
I guess ya'll will register at Academy and Gander Mountain? 
Green to ya both.
Craig


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Like everyone else has said I have been waiting all day. CONGRATS. I made my wife come in here to read it..she says congrats. I want to tell you thanks EZ ED for outdoing my proposal big time..I got one of those how come ours wasn't so romantic! Lol CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## The Captain (Aug 30, 2006)

Oh good you said yes. We are so excited, the wife wants to know if you are gonna have the ceremony at the flounder hole with all yo fishin buddies. LOL
CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! we luv you both!!!!
I think we will get you some matching Frog Togs!!!!!!

We will bring the bait!!!!!!!!!! HAHA!!!
OOPS i got to go, fax coming in !!! Ed. do yall remember that????? GYB


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Thats funny..Gander mountain, academy and BAss pro, thats funny stuff right there.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Reel Woman said:


> I love you and would be honored to be your wife! Yes!
> 
> Kim


Hey Kim congrats but I think I heard Ed mumbling something about making him a sandwich...LOL

Congrats you two!


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

*The ultimate*

This has to be the epic thread in the history of 2Cool, as Kim and Ed have been members since the get-go, and many here luv them both dearly... I'm so happy that we got to see the rest of their life's come together right here with so many friends watching....

Congrats Kim and ED, I luv ya'll and I'm so happy for you both...

Should I clean up the BBQ pit ?????


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

Fantastic news! Ed you are coming home with the best keeper of all time! Congratulations Kim! I am so happy for you both.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Congrats Ed. Cheers!


----------



## Lil Bit (May 23, 2004)

Any woman that would accept a proposal from a guy that would wear a pink flamingo hat is one special lady, and he had better not ever forget how special she is. Congrats to you both.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Lynne and I wish you two many, many years of wedded bliss. Congrats Kim and Ed.


----------



## Bimini Twisted (Apr 17, 2005)

..and Ed's lucky streak continues but Kim has to be the best door prize yet!

Congrats you two, I wish you both happiness.

Rick


----------



## birdnester (May 21, 2004)

Congratulations to a cool 2cool couple. Got a picture in me mind of Texas City **** ceremony with the happy couple exiting the ceremony through a tunnel of crossed billystyxs. Rethink the rice, Jack..... rice is at a premium. Lets toss bass assasins instead.


----------



## girlfindsfish (May 27, 2008)

Now THAT is very original.


----------



## Lil Bit (May 23, 2004)

Let's see, wedding veil made from a livewell bait basket, matching pink Columbia fishing shirts and shorts, bouquet made from some trolling lures, married on the boat, reception on the beach, and afterward they can ride off into the sunset for some night fishing. If you do something kitchy like that, make sure you get lots of video before, during and after and sign up for CMT's "My Big ******* Wedding."


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Extremely Happy For Both Of You! Congratulations Kim & Ed! May you two have many many wonderful years together!


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Congratulations you two.


----------



## EZ ED (May 21, 2004)

*Thanks everyone*

Didn't ever think I'd get her to the gaff, get her close to the boat then she would strip off another 100 yds of line. It was quite the pull but finllay got her in the boat. LOL

Thanks for everyones help on getting her to finllay get on line to see it.

Fishin Soilder sorry didn't mean to make you look bad. LOL

Hevy Dee it was only 7 years of going steady. Wanted to make sure she could put up with me. LOL

CC & Legate you will have to talk to Reel Woman about that, y'all know how much say a man has in these matters LOL

Thanks again,

EZ

PS No date yet something about someone getting over the shock LOL


----------



## waypoint (Jun 11, 2004)

Now, I've seen it all on 2Cool. Congratulations Kim and Ed. May this union always see ice cream seas.


----------



## tropicalsun (May 21, 2004)

2cool!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations! If my "professional" services needed, it would be my honor!

Tropicalsun
Pastor Rob


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

Wow.. Congratulations!!


----------



## Sidecutter (May 21, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS you 2.: )))


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Congratulations EZ Ed and Reelwoman!


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Outstanding! Congrats U 2.......


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

Congrats EZED and Reelwoman!


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Only 7 years? Must be close to a record fight, but then, you landed a record.  Love you guys ... huge congrats!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Congratulations to you both, Kim and Ed.. Ed, think you got a 'keeper' 

Kim may have 'bigger' plans...but pix below is 'my' Jay and 'his' Caroline with 'da Judge' a few years back at their wedding on the beach at Port Aransas... Just tossing in an idea.. I didn't mind paying for this one..LOL:biggrin:


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

It's about time!!!!!!!! Congrats Kim & Ed.

Momma is flippin' out, said she never thought we'd see the day. Even the kids kept asking if there was an answer yet. Everyone in the Brew Crew wishes you both the very best & much happiness!

Donna, Jeff, Jarred, Nette & Cait

P.S. We know a REALLY good caterer if ya need one!!


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

Congratulations and best wishes!


----------



## Tight Knot (Sep 8, 2004)

Thats great guys congrats.
T.K.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Reel Woman said:


> I love you and would be honored to be your wife! Yes!
> 
> Kim


Guess this means I cant massage your feet anymore. 

Congrats yall! You guys are some of the best friends I ever had and I belive Kim, your the first person I talked to here on 2Cool WAY back! Love yall!


----------



## Benelliboss (Feb 20, 2006)

congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

Congrats ED and Kim! :fireworks

Another way 2cool moment! Wishing the both of you the best. 
_"May the FLOUNDER be with you forever"._ :wink:


----------



## Diamond Jen (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow! Congrats! How wonderful and sweet....in front of everyone! Your love for each other is beautiful! If we could only be so blessed (those of us that are single that is)!!!! 

May you be blessed with years of happiness and joy!


----------



## FLATSDADDY (Mar 25, 2008)

Congrats folks. Will 2cooler be extended an invite?? JK Once again congrats.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Question answered, Diamond Jen is single! :smile: rs


----------



## Aggiedan (Feb 7, 2005)

*Congratulations*

Congratulations and all the best to Ed & Kim.


----------



## G-Money (Aug 3, 2007)

Congratulations guys. May God Bless this union and make a bountiful and loving home for the rest of your lives.


----------



## Crispito (Aug 30, 2005)

HORAY HORAY HORAY ! Congrats and Good Luck to you both.

I must say the flounder cake that fishinchick was doing looked great!

Cm3


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

OK now I've seen it all here on 2cool. This has to be the coolest thread ever, congrats to y'all and many many happy years.
Rick


----------



## Jackson Yacht Sales (May 21, 2004)

Congratulations Kim and Ed!!!


----------



## jlatigo (Aug 4, 2006)

Congratulations!!!! Way to go!


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

Reel Woman said:


> I love you and would be honored to be your wife! Yes!
> 
> Kim


As she sets the Hook!

And knot one word of Ed's Pink Thong!

Congrats you two!

Biggie


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Congratulations!*

Ed must have switched to one of the new braid lines! You two have a great life together and hopefully, you'll share the photos of how it goes down.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Reel Woman said:


> I love you and would be honored to be your wife! Yes!
> 
> Kim


Awesome! Congrats! :brew:


----------



## listos? (Aug 22, 2006)

This thread made my day...Congrats


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

So mote it be.


----------



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

Congrats! It's always better to find someone that enjoys the same things in life.


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

Wow!!! Congrats!:fireworks


----------



## girlsfishtoo! (Jun 27, 2006)

Now that was neat...........CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Somehow I just picked up on this one today, Congrats and Godspeed to you both!

Very cool!


----------



## Belt Sanders (Jun 30, 2004)

Dang!
Congradulations


----------



## J.McDonald Knives (May 28, 2008)

Congrats. EZ ED and Kim, I know we all met years ago and didn't get to talk to each other much, but I remember the pink flamingo hat, but I'm glad yall found each other and are getting married. So where are yall gonna register at? Bass Pro Shops, Sportsmans Warehouse, Academy, Cabelas, and Wally World?


----------



## Reel Woman (May 21, 2004)

*To All*

Thank you so much for all of the wonderful thoughts and great wishes.

I miss all of you dearly!

Remembering back (it's so much harder now) to the first days of 2Cool, I have made so many cherished friends here. I wish I had more time for posting and sharing with all of you! Will keep you posted of any plans but being as we have only dated going on 8 years, that might take some time.

Rick & David: Hope you are able to perform another 8 years from now! LOL! As well as the old jam gang!

Jack, keep collecting rice and the suit pressed . . .

Jan . . . keep baking those cakes . . . .

Biff . . . you are always welcome to my feet!!!!!!!!!!

I've missed alot of but thank you again, we will keep everyone posted . . . . . Love you all ...

Kim
aka Reel Woman


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

Ed and Kim I will give you both an offshore fishing trip for free. just give me a call when you have tied the knot. Good luck to you both. I meet my wife at Kroger in Lack Jackson and I have been a happy man for 6 Years and still going. (979) 415-4739


----------



## Krash (May 21, 2004)

Congrats to both of you from Terri and myself. 
We have missed ya'll.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Now I don't know either one of you but that post was the best I've seen yet. Congrats!!!!!! 2Cool brings out the best in us!


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

It took you long enough but you beat me to the draw. Did I ever tell you she is a cutie pie? CF?


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Internet connection problems have kept me off-line for a while, but WHAT A WONDERFUL THREAD to come back to!

Congratulations, Ed, and best wishes to you, Kim! 

May God bless you with happiness together, mingled with just enough hardship to strengthen your faith and love. After almost 43 years of marriage, I can tell you there will be joy and sorrow, and God will guide you through.


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

Thinking of you and your wonderful Ed my friends. â¤ï¸


Reel Woman said:


> Thank you so much for all of the wonderful thoughts and great wishes.
> 
> I miss all of you dearly!
> 
> ...


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

FishinChick said:


> Thinking of you and your wonderful Ed my friends. â¤ï¸


You know I got one of Cool Change's rod racks from Ed when he and Kim where moving from their house. I contacted Rick recently because I don't really have a need for it anymore, but haven't got it to him yet. This thread will make me expedite it. I really miss those two. :cheers:

Some good folks we have lost on your thread...


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Certainly is a blast from the past...yea Blake, a lot of good folks have come and gone over the years.

TH


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Been over a decade ago since they got hitched...and TWO decades since Mont debuted 2 cool....

Time flies when you're having fun...


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

and Dr. Weeks gets her white coat next month. It remains a great ride.


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

I miss both of them so much!


A big congratulations to the future Dr. Weeks Mont!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Mont said:


> and Dr. Weeks gets her white coat next month. It remains a great ride.


That's a whole lot of awesome!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Mont said:


> and Dr. Weeks gets her white coat next month. It remains a great ride.


And you oughta feel pretty proud right now, Old Man.. You've
made a li'l gal's lifetime dream come true...:cheers:


----------

